# January 2017 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Dec 28, 2016)

Start the year right with a vote for your favorite prompt


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 28, 2016)

Are we supposed to see the voting results when we vote or....?


----------



## kilroy214 (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 28, 2016)

Ok...  Just on the last vote I took part in (can't remember what for) there was results showing where results showing when there ought to have been none.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 29, 2016)

Yes, I voted for 'it won't flush'... I just wanted to get it out of my cistern.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Dec 29, 2016)

nice voting turn out so far.


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 29, 2016)

I voted for watercolour lives... it was the only one that grabbed me...


----------



## Dictarium (Dec 29, 2016)

blood in my eyes is just so depressing-sounding. I like the duplicity involved in Watercolor Lives so I went for that.


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 30, 2016)

Dictarium said:


> blood in my eyes is just so depressing-sounding. I like the duplicity involved in Watercolor Lives so I went for that.



All of them sounded a little depressing (no offence meant!!) it is the new year! The dreaded 2016 is finally over. This is something to be joyous about!


----------



## Sleepwriter (Dec 30, 2016)

May be we just have not gone dark enough yet?


----------

